# Latest on Randy Moss



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

See ya.

http://msn.foxsports.com/story/3331874


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They should trade him for a good young player and a high second round draft pick that would be really nice.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah, give 'em more chances in the draft, right where the Vikes excel :roll:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Rumors and conjecture.

This sint even news worthy anymore. The guy is an overpaid kid in an adult world.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Randy Moss is not a team player, he only cares about himself and his own stats. No other team in their right mind would trade for this clown. He is an embarassment to professional football.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

He drives me nutz..........but he would look good in Green and Gold! :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Pack doesn't have anyone worth trading Moss for....the Vikes need defensive help...Packers are as bad on defense as the Vikes are.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Remmi_&_I said:


> He drives me nutz..........but he would look good in Green and Gold! :wink:


The only thing he'd look good in is an orange jumpsuit!! :-?

Greenbay does not want him!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Packerbackers shouldn't be throwing too many stones. The Pack has had their share of players that have been in trouble too. A joke that has been going around for a long time is that Wisconsin was going to build a new state prison across the street from Lambeau Field so that some of the Packers could walk to work


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

They won't trade moss...r u guys phricken crazy. You won't get full value for him. He is worth a ray lewis in defensive tradeoff....and that won't happen. 3 or 4 mediocre players is a throw-away. It won't happen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree...they won't trade Moss...they need defensive help and are way under the cap....so they don't need to trade him to get help.They will trade one of those running backs.Plus since he has been a Viking....every game has been a sellout with 8,000 on the waiting list for season tickets.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> The only thing he'd look good in is an orange jumpsuit!! :-?


Or a pine box!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I thought he looked sweet in Green Bay's endzone. Jealousy is such a pitty. :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Could you imagine the shape of the pine box? Dudes fro is wider than his shoulders!!! :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I hope they don't trade Moss. No one can impact a game like he can and like others have said no way will they get what's he worth. Besides, what would have to talk about without him wearing Purple? :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

He's no Sterling Sharpe, but he's a decent player! LOL


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think it'd hurt to shop Randy around to see if they can pick up some quality D-backs or linebackers.

They have the offensive talent and how far do they go with it? I have a hard time enjoying a vikings game when I spend the entire time critiquing the defense.

If they don't get rid of Randy, I hope they AT LEAST get rid of Brian Russell. He's on the list of free agents........cut the string please. 

http://www.startribune.com/stories/510/5191213.html


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Brian Russell is toast. He might have a backup spot though, cause with his crusty play he is going to be cheap to keep. Too bad he has hands that would make koren robinson blush, cause he reminds me a little of john lynch. Just would have a hard time catching a cold if it was thrown down his throat.

I have always felt a defensive backfield is only as good as the front 7 anyway. You give a qb 5 seconds of solid protection and he will pick any defense apart....i don't care who it is. Right now they suck in both areas....with the exception of a couple guys, and they are young enough to build on.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, but they never rush more than three because they bneed all the linebackers in pass coverage because the d-backs are so bad. I don't have a problem with the d-line, I think we need a linebacker (or two), and a safety (or two) and a corner wouldn't hurt either unless Ken Irvin is back to 100% after his warmup injury!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

They also need a coach (or two) :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd worry about your own team R/I. :wink:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

And the pack needs a gm or two. Nicely done sherman!!!!

djelye....i agree the d-line isn't bad...they have some nice pieces to build upon, but they are a long way from elite. They linebackers are pourus and in my opinion the biggest problem. Hopefully they get better with a year of experience and playing together.

Look at new england...what many would call a patchwork defense and they stopped indy....it's all about being on the same page.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Defense wins Super Bowls...look at the past winners.They have all had excellent defenses.Except for the Rams "Greatest Show On Turf" team.

BUT....they won every playoff game that year inside a domed stadium including the Super Bowl.

In January weather and shakey field conditions...defense almost always wins.

The 4 teams left playing all have good defenses.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How much do you think the Vikes could get for their red-headed step child defensive lineman (Hovan)? Is HE worth a Hardee's Monster Thickburger?

Honestly, I always thought he was the most over-hyped player around. They would talk about him getting double teamed all the time and I hardly ever saw him get double teamed. He talked, and couldn't walk!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh and don't worry, I could name numerous packers that aren't worth a Happy Meal!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> How much do you think the Vikes could get for their red-headed step child defensive lineman (Hovan)? Is HE worth a Hardee's Monster Thickburger?
> 
> Honestly, I always thought he was the most over-hyped player around. They would talk about him getting double teamed all the time and I hardly ever saw him get double teamed. He talked, and couldn't walk!


I don't think we can get anything out of him.... I believe his contract is up, and the Vikes have no interest in resigning him. I don't know what happened to him. The papers down here, sometime ago, pointed out that he was having some problems listening to the coaching staff and wouldn't do what they told him he needed to do, but who knows? :-?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hovan is a free agent....so no one will have to trade trade for him.

When he walked out of the Vikings complex on Monday morning he said...

"Goodbye Minnesota"...he's gone.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Hovan can go, he and his 10 tackles a year will not be missed.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good riddance, he was overhyped after his first year and was never as good as he thought. He believed the hype about himself!!!! I hope the door didn't hit him in the *** on the way out!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, but he was dynamite in that pizza hut commercial.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Another first round waste. I honestly think the Vikes lead the league in this catagory. What the f---? I think they'd be better off trading their picks for players that can actually play in the NFL. I'm still po'd about the Warren Sapp year, boy that Alexander sure turned out to be a stud.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Is he as bad as the Tony Manderich debacle?? The pack chose him over Aikman and Barry Sanders :******:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually I think the Vikes No 1 choices have been pretty good.Every team makes mistakes.

But Udeze,Williams,Mckinnie,Bennet,Culpepper,and Moss were good picks.

Hovan and Underwood were not.

Their free agent signings have been more shakey.Winfield,Claiborne,Wiggins are good.Robinson Ok....the rest are suspect,including their ability to find a kicker and punter.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

How many players did Dallas get for Hershel Walker? Minnesota needs to find a sucker team to trade Moss to like Dallas did with Walker. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How can you name the Vikings and bad draft picks in a sentence without naming Herschel Walker?? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dangit ND_RC...you beat me to the Herschel punch. :box:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

We have lots of holes to plug. We need a kicker bad which isn't a priority until you have to either go for it or punt when you're on their 30 as the Vikes found out this year. Obviously D is what we need. I think we should keep Moss because I don't think our offense was all that great when he didn't play. He spreads the field so much that the entire offense is much better. Besides we have 2-3 really good running backs we can trade for some defensive players. Keep Moe Williams and then pick between either Bennett, Moore, and Smith. We can get quality players for whichever two we don't need. We have a lot to work with before we even think about trading Randy.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think Bennett runs like a sally compared to Ontario Smith. Moore has great potential and Mo has always been consistant. If I had to get rid of one it would be Bennett, he will probably demand the most money and his blocking ability is shakey.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I say trade Moss. He can't rule a game on his own. Defenses can shut him down just by playing a different coverage. I would trade him for D. Daunte is the key to the offense, not Moss. We need an every play kind of receiver like Cris Carter was, not a 2 catch a day guy like Moss.

I would trade Bennett also. Moore and Smith are the future RBs. Smith runs harder than Bennett.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Queens can keep Moss, just send Burleson to the Packers!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would disagree that Randy needs to catch passes to make a difference. Cover two schemes tend to open up the running game for the Vikings. If Moss is double covered there should be a reciever that has single coverage somewhere and also there is less run support. 
I also don't know that Smith is reliable enough to be kept while dealing a former all pro like Bennet. One more drur problem and Smith would be on the shelf, two more and he is gone. I think that an entire offseason will help Bennet regain his form and Moore would be a good backup. I just don't trust Smith even though I think he might ba a better back. Maybe he would bring more in a trade???
My :2cents:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The biggest difference will come WHEN the Vikes get rid of that turkey who owns the team.The best new addition would be a new owner.

They are so far under the cap that they could keep Moss,which I agree with djleye....they could spend on good free agents like Winfield instead of waiting for 2nd and 3rd tier ones and then saying...."he's the guy we wanted all along."

The problem is that McCombs wants to sell the team for the most he can get for it.So why spend $20M for good free agents when he can get the same price and keep the $20M in his pocket.He needs to sell the team right now before the free agent signings and draft.

It is a proven fact that Red McCombs only buys sports franchises to keep for awhile,then sell for a big profit.I would think any professional sports league would not let him buy a sports franchise in the future.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, the owner has to be committed to winning it all these days, there is no room for ***** footin' around with the way free agency is in the game today. Red didn't get his stadium and has been a mediocre at best owner ever since. Leadership roles in the locker room and on the field are only that much harder to maintain when half of the defense is changed from year to year along with a new coordinator. I think they are getting there, but it's the whole system that has to come together to be a Superbowl champion. They need to look at New England and take notes.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The Packer's have the best owners by far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The fans ! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well I guess it isn't all about ownership then, since the pack have the best and the Vikings whipped them. :huh:
Latest on Favre:
http://www.extremeskins.com/modules.php ... file=index
:lol:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I gotta admit that is freakin hilarious. Especially that one about not winning "diddly since 1997." That is almost as long as the Vikes super bowl victory drought. Which year was that again when they one their last one??


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Not an Illanoid cheesehead? Ugh, ick. Now at least da' Bears are a team I could possibly become a fan of. They hate the Pack almost as much as we do. :lol:


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Well I guess it isn't all about ownership then, since the pack have the best and the Vikings whipped them. :huh:
> Latest on Favre:
> http://www.extremeskins.com/modules.php ... file=index
> :lol:


Hi Goldy...guess who?

Maybe the Packers lost to Minnesota which quite frankly was no surprize but lets start looking at some facts here.

Fact #1 - Both teams sucked!.... not to mention the Lions and the Bears.

Fact #2 - The Pack did beat Minnesota not once but twice during the regular season. Quite frankly I think it's much more of an accomplishment to with the division than it it to get into the playoffs.

Fact #3 - The Pack did win the division championship for the last three years. This year Minnesota had more than enough chances to take it away from them but they didn't. They had the same opportunity last year.

Fact #4 - Minnesota backed into the playoffs only because of the perils of other teams, not because they showed a desire to get there.

Fact #5 - The Eagles whooped the Vikes in the same fashion as the Vikes whooped the Pack. They were unprepared. In all honesty once the Packers lost to the Vikings I actually was rooting for Minnesota. My wife almost called the doctor! :lol:

Anyway, before either of these teams become superbowl contenders a major "overall overhaul" is desperately needed by both teams. Until then it'll still remain one of the best rivals the NFL has to offer!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

:lol: Sorry Goldy. Yep an Illinois cheesehead. Where I live is about 5 1/2 hours south of Chicago, and for me rooting for anything from a city the size of Chicago is out of the question. I am a Rams fan as well as the Pack, but we all saw how the Rams have been preforming the last couple of years.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok, one more for the road.................. GO PACK GO


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Wiscan, Fact #1 pretty much says it all. That and the "best rivalry in the NFL." If fans didn't think so before this year I'm betting they agree now. 
:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

But Smith could be out of the league pretty soon. The next drug test he fails (and it is only a matter of time) will get him suspended for a full year! I agree, he is a good back though!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

They're all on drugs, he just got caught. I don't know if I'd worry about him any more than anyone else.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

How many black guys from the hood don't smoke pot?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Posted: Thu Jan 20, 2005 1:01 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"How many black guys from the hood don't smoke pot? "

IDIOT


----------



## tang (Sep 11, 2004)

Green Bay Packers have enought problems without Randy Moss, I would have to root against my Packers if he was on team.

The Packes defense was "exposed" in playoff game with Vikes that is a fact that can't be denied.

Maybe we could get Mike Sherman a job as the guy who catches clay pigeons after a shooter misses.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice generalization Anas!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't think they all do drugs, but for arguments sake.......... Ontario Smith is too dangerous to count on. The next time he is caught he is out for a year and after that he is banned for life. He has already failed 3 NFL drug test!s!


----------

